# Photo editing freeware?



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a good photo editing freeware solution which would allow me to download through a slow serial connection and edit pictures taken from an older Kodak DC200 Digital Science camera? The camera came with Kodak's own Picture Easy software which was pretty simplistic to say the least but worked nonetheless. Any good freeware options out there that people are familiar with?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I guess the best choice would be this...

http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32/

You should be able to download the pictures using TWAIN which GIMP supports...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you have MS Office, you can try MS Photo Editor, it doesn't have a ton of features, but it's pretty good, IMO.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Like James said, by far the best is the GIMP

www.gimp.org

Windows:

www.gimp.org/win32


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Appreciate all the responses so promptly. Thanks again James F, Steve and Zac.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're welcome


----------

